# Rome or Burton



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

The (Rome)toe straps fit nicely both over and in front of my Salomon's.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The rome targas would be a better match with the dark series. If you have a narrow foot the solomon f22s or f20s are good low profile boots


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

I ordered Targas. I had the ankle strap ratchet break completely off a Burton Mission in the store while ratcheting an empty boot. That sorta killed what little desire I had left for Burton bindings. After that, I wanted Targas or some Unions. Ended up choosing Targas.

I was supposed to get them today actually - but I noticed at lunch when I checked the tracking info that apparently Backcountry.com included a signature confirmation...so UPS didn't drop them off. I hate that. How many people are home during the day? I guess I have to wait one more day...


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I rode Cartels. Good binding. I bought Rome Targas(holy sh!t). Got the targas on my kids stick and have Union Forces on mine. I was thinking about the 390 bosses to replace the forces. I'm a huge fan of Rome's products! I think they are an all around great company.

Steve


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

easton714 said:


> I noticed at lunch when I checked the tracking info that apparently Backcountry.com included a signature confirmation...so UPS didn't drop them off. I hate that. How many people are home during the day? I guess I have to wait one more day...


Ship to workplace boom problem solved!


----------



## RjayS (Oct 4, 2011)

Are the Rome targas a across the toe binding?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

conformist 3.0 toestrap I think goes either way.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

david_z said:


> conformist 3.0 toestrap I think goes either way.


That's correct - the whole idea behind the Conformist strap family is that you can ride it over the boot, or as a toe cap. However you want!


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> That's correct - the whole idea behind the Conformist strap family is that you can ride it over the boot, or as a toe cap. However you want!


I went from a Mission to a 390, and the 390 is soooooooo much better quality.


----------



## RjayS (Oct 4, 2011)

Going with the Rome targas. Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Good choice. Im still workin a nearly 5 year old pair of Arsenals. Solid binding and no problems. My last set of Burtons cracked. Cheap ass plastic!


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Installed my Targas last night.

First impression?

I cannot believe how much they weigh...


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

That sucks, heavy bindings piss me off. I have to buy large size, which makes it worse. I have Diodes, and the carbon fiber makes it wayyy lighter than a comparable binding. That said, I wouldn't spend the money on them if I wasn't having this 1/3 life crisis.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

My old bindings are 10+ years old (although those were top of the line then too) and these are obviously a step up in performance and comfort but I was shocked by how much they weigh. I know they are stiff freeride bindings (which is what I wanted) but I expected a decade to shave off some weight. My Salomon S Pros (with the carbon fiber highback) are significantly lighter. Granted, there is almost no padding and the hard plastic base plate is what makes contact with the board (when did that seem like a good idea) but still...


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

easton714 said:


> I cannot believe how much they weigh...


Like you stated later. They're more of a free ride all mountain. I bet the 390's and bosses are lighter. The upside is heavier stuff is usually more durable. I used to sweat the weight of stuff in mountain biking. You might pay an extra grand to shave that last pound off an xc racing bike. Or do the same for free by taking a nice a.m. dump before you ride.

Steve


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kapn.K said:


> Like you stated later. They're more of a free ride all mountain. I bet the 390's and bosses are lighter. The upside is heavier stuff is usually more durable. I used to sweat the weight of stuff in mountain biking. You might pay an extra grand to shave that last pound off an xc racing bike. Or do the same for free by taking a nice a.m. dump before you ride.
> 
> Steve


I don't recall complaining. I was sharing an observation.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya they're a bit heftier than many other bindings. Oh so comfy though.


----------

